# Carbon Clincher selection



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

It's probably a bit premature, but I've got the itch for some carbon clinchers. I think I have it pretty much narrowed down to two sets. Either 2011 Reynolds Assaults or Gray 50mm. Either set can be had for around $1K. I'm kinda digging the Gray wheels, but I can't seem to find any real user reviews. Anyone have any thoughts or comments? Here's a shot of the Gray's
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/is_FAy9o_FnFKtvjD9FZ2Q?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_hLEBzN6raAs/TdTllOQdYpI/AAAAAAAAAr0/4Rq-tDZ8MEI/s800/gray%20carbon%20wheel.jpg" height="600" width="600" /></a>


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

any particular reason for either pair? Have you looked into the williams carbon clinchers? I am picking a set up in about a month. 38, 58 are both $999 and the 85's are just a hair over a grand.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

Any particular reason for clinchers?

Carbon clinchers are heavy even at the expensive side.

Boyd tubulars. Hot, fast, reasonable $.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I looked at the Williams. Look forward to a ride report. The Boyd 50mm clinchers seem pretty inviting. I read a post (I think on slowtwitch) from Boyd which indicates that the rear hub may be redesigned for 2012. Might make the rear wheel a little stiffer. ROL is also coming out with a a carbon clincher, but it might be in the $2K range (way out of my budget). Would really like to stay at $1K or below.


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

We are using that rear hub now in all of our builds. The flanges are spaced further apart for a stiffer wheelset, and since the flanges don't have to be as tall the rear hub weight has been lowered by about 40 grams.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

CoachBoyd, Does your website have those new hubs pictured or if not could you publish a photo of the new hub?


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nevermind, I answered my own question by going to your site and looking more carefully.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Dray,
Glad you mention boyd wheels. I may be highly interested in a set of 50mm or 58mm tubulars and a set of the 38's as well. Been thinking about going tubular for a while now and $775 / $800 for a set is a very attractive pricing.

coachboyd,
what tire width do you recommend w/ your tubular wheels? I usually ride a 23. Also how much of a stiffness increase will I notice going with your 58mm over the 50mm? I am a sprinter so stiffness is very important.


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

I am digging the Challenge Forte tubular tires right now. They glue up very nicely (don't have to really pre stretch them) and are very subble. The Fortes have a little deeper tread than the Criterium and last a bit longer. They are a 700X22 size.

As for stiffness, I don't think you'll really be able to notice stiffness between those two very much. I do notice at higher speeds the 58's seem to hold the speed a bit better, and it's really noticeable over 25mph. This is why I use the 58mm wheels for the vast majority of road races and crits.


----------

